# Platform stands



## fowlminded (Mar 8, 2010)

Looking for recommendations on dog platform stands for training and hunting.

I've looked at averys ruff tuff stand and feel it's my only option but I just think it's cheaply made.

Are there certain stands yall use?


----------



## DManey (Mar 18, 2014)

Check out MoMarsh! It is awesome! It has 4 independent adjustable legs for un-even ground. 
On the older version the cover can be removed
so you can use it to hunt in swamp or timber. (most don't realize it.) 
You can also fold the legs flat for dry field hunting.
I have been very pleased.


----------



## augunner (Jan 5, 2014)

I'll second the MoMarsh recommendation. I love mine. I have the invisilab. I can take the blind off when I don't need it. I've used it everywhere from coastal marshes to flooded timber.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Avery is probably one of the least desireable


----------



## fowlminded (Mar 8, 2010)

Only down side about momarsh is they are sold out until August. 

Any insight on banded hybrid standa


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Sportstand


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

TroyFeeken said:


> Sportstand


I agree. I've been using one for years. They are light, steady and well made.

Buck


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Buck Mann said:


> I agree. I've been using one for years. They are light, steady and well made.
> 
> Buck


X3 Love my Sportstand, and so does my dog.


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

I have the Banded hybrid model. It is pretty solid, and the mesh drains really well. That being said, IF I had to do it over, I would get the Momarsh.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I've got 3 Avery's, a Sportstand and a MoMarsh. I like each one of them. Although the Sportstand has broken and needed repairs and is rusting out. MoMarsh was just bought last season but so far I like even though it's pretty bulky to haul around. My guide operation has been using the Avery's for 4+ years now with no failures or complaints. I hunt coastal saltmarsh and freshwater resevoirs.


----------

